# Muzzleloader season



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Who all is going out for muzzleloader? Hoping to finally get a deer. Saturday looks like a mix of rain and snow. Will be hunting in Auglaize County.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I will be hunting Knox County Friday and Monday sucks I have to work the weekend but gotta pay bills some how.

Hope it snows all weekend so I have snow for monday


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Hunting Ashtabula county. Will be out all 4 days, retired.....


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll be out. Probably a mix of Ashtabula and Geauga Counties. Hoping for some snow... just because I like hunting in it.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I will be out Friday and Saturday in Carroll county, looking for one of the three shooter Bucks we had on camera that vanished during Gun season. Be safe out there !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will be hunting all 4 days. But there are five of us that won't be hunting deer.

We'll be hunting yotes over strategically placed bait piles set out this Tues. evening and Weds. on about 130acres. The assault on the yotes will continue beyond BP season as long as we can hold out.

Hope we get some snow as well.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

me and nephew will be out Friday and Saturday in Guernsey county. going down Wednesday to fill feeder and put corn out at other site looking for shooter bucks be safe and have fun good luck!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I will be out Friday, As long as weather not rain all day........... Richland county...... Good luck everybody and be safe


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

My son & I will be out at least a couple days before he heads back to college. Hopefully we can fill a tag & the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

hunting Hocking county all 4 days, looks very promising at the feeder and pictures ....weeks worth was 635....with 3 bucks(10pt,8pt, and spike) with multiple does and a lot of squirrel pic's....some during the day deer pic's....this past weekend Friday night to Monday morning....123 pic's with a new 6pt buck and multiple does....and a lot of squirrel pic's ....good luck to all and be safe


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll be with a group of 10 or so down on the vinton/Meigs county line thurs-sunday. Nailed a doe there during the early antlerless muzzleloading season.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Will be hunting all 4 days. But there are five of us that won't be hunting deer.
> 
> We'll be hunting yotes over strategically placed bait piles set out this Tues. evening and Weds. on about 130acres. The assault on the yotes will continue beyond BP season as long as we can hold out.
> 
> Hope we get some snow as well.


Let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Still have 2 tags left, I'll be in the woods in Guernsey County Friday thru Monday if necessary...................


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig posted by *ostbucks98*:
> 
> Let me know how that works out for ya.



Will do 98.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Talking about ice down by Marietta on Sat. Stay safe when out on the roads going to and from.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Muzzleloading the last two days in Michigan due to the lack of deer in the spots that I can hunt in Ohio.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to hunt at least Saturday if the weather is decent in southern Clermont County. My friend and I both have bucks so we're only hunting does and we'll only take 1 to finish out the season. If either of us hears the other guy shoot, we're done. 

Personally I hope the snow and ice stay away this year so I can spend some quality time in my boat for the remainder of this winter.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

The weather forecast looks terrible for the weekend but I hope they are wrong. Looks like another low kill if the weather stinks for the weekend.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

Saturday looks good now hope the rain stays away for sunday morn. good luck everyone.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Will be out in Belmont county. Hopefully weather holds so I can get some work on the food plot done sunday.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

erik said:


> Saturday looks good now hope the rain stays away for sunday morn. good luck everyone.


not sure what your watching for weather or where, but I see 80% for Saturday and 30% for Sunday early....I'll be out no matter what it does, just the question of where to hunt


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Now they're calling for it to be 45 on Saturday. ;(


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Saw a deer at first light. It went the other way. Walked through a small 5 acre thicket for my brother and dad. Chased out a 4 or 6 pointer, but he ran the other way; oh well still have the weekend.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

saw 4 on way home , didn't see squat while hunting corn pile was gone from few weeks ago loads of tracks around old pile. Hope they show back up by monday morning


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Heard one shot in the area and saw no deer until about 330 when 2 does and a buck came hauling from across the hard road. They stopped out in front and I got the buck. Meat for the freezer this winter. As much sign as I saw today you would think there were deer everywhere. They are sitting pretty tight and feeding at night or we would have seen more. Stay safe.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by fastwater View Post
> Will be hunting all 4 days. But there are five of us that won't be hunting deer.
> 
> We'll be hunting yotes over strategically placed bait piles set out this Tues. evening and Weds. on about 130acres. The assault on the yotes will continue beyond BP season as long as we can hold out.





> Orig. posted by ostbucks98:
> Hope we get some snow as well.
> Let me know how that works out for ya.


*ostbucks98*,

There were three of us hunting different bait piles. 
One guy took one at 1st light. 
Another guy missed one around 9am. 
I never saw a thing but squirrels all day. 

Would be my guess that one one Tim missed is now well educated and will be a tougher critter to eliminate. 

We have 6 bait piles total. I will most likely hunt the same pile in the morning as there is sign of yotes in the area. I'm thinkin Tim will hunt a different pile.

I expect with the rain moving in, we should be out there tonight. Will probably start night hunting next week.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I shot a doe in the morning. I will butcher her today and watch it rain outside. What a crappy day.


----------



## Hendershot (Dec 27, 2014)

We did ok yesterday morning. 174 yard shot. Lots of mean but man was she loaded w fat. 


Hendershot


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I took my first deer in gun season. I took a second one with a Flintlock. I have 5 lbs of jerky in the making buy here is my trail bologna, I'm ready for walleye fishing now;-)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Man! That sure looks good *Misdirection*.

Do you put it in a smoker or do it in the oven?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Those were made in a smoker. A friend of mine did them for me. They were 3 lbs each when they went in. Their really good...

Edited they were three lbs each.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fastwater,

One on my place made a mistake


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig posted by *Misdirection*:
> 
> Those were made in a smoker. A friend of mine did them for me. They were 3 lbs each when they went in. Their really good...


I bet they are. They look great and know they will taste the same

A smoker is in my future as well. Either gonna build or buy one. 



> Orig. posted by *Lundy*:
> 
> Fastwater,
> 
> One on my place made a mistake...


Well *Lundy*, we know of at least two less yotes in the last couple a days. That's a good hit on him. That Savage put a hurtin on him for sure. Good shootin. 

Couldn't go out myself today. Think I got a touch of the flu coming on.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats Lundy!!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boy!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Lundy, what caliber on Savage to take down the tote, looks like he got all "jacked" up. Nice chewtem as Troy would say!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a 45 cal muzzleloader.

When I barked to stop him he stopped behind thick briar bush, bullet did some weird stuff going through to him


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by Lundy:
> 
> When I barked to stop him he stopped behind thick briar bush, bullet did some weird stuff going through to him


What load are ya using *Lundy*?

Have always liked the Savage ML. Like to shoot different ml'ers year round experimenting with different loads,projectiles, ign. systems etc .
Have a T/C Encore Pro Hunter, Rem 700( changing over to .32cal ign. system this Spring), a Knight and two CVA'S. All are 50cals. Have several caplocks in various calibers that are a ball to experiment with as well. 

Just don't have an inline in .45 and am thinking about the Savage.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It would have to be a custom, they don't make the Savage any longer and they never offered it in 45

This one will shoot MOA and shots a 195 Barnes at 2650FPS

You best option would be a .40 or .45 smokeless barrel and a bolt nose conversion for your 700 and then shoot sabot less in the .40 or either sabot less or with sabots in the 45

If you want more info let me know


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PM sent *Lundy*....and

...Thank You


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Off to work today so I'm done with the smoke pole. Rather crappy weather in my area.Friday I saw 24 deer on an all day sit with a mix of bucks and doe. Saturday I said no to the heavy wind and rain and didn't sit out in it. Sunday I saw 12 in the morning and 13 in the afternoon in crappy conditions as well. I'm sure they will be moving today. I saw the big guy I was hunting on Saturday morning at the same time he saw me. That sucked, but he is still alive so that's good. My buddy shot a doe and that was it for muzzy season here.
I only shot 1 deer this year and that's ok. I passed on a ton of deer but decided to give the doe a break this year in hopes of a rebound in the future.
Future looks promising with several 8-10 pts. and a bunch of 4-6 pts on the property. 
Congrats to everyone that shot a deer in muzzy season.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Sat this morning till 0930 only thing I saw was a small yote and wasn't able to get a shot, walked around the woods for a few hrs and kicked up 2 deer both where in thick cover and no shots going back in a few hrs in hopes they will be moving before the clipper hits tonight.


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Gonna give it a shot this afternoon despite the cold and wind. Hoping the cold has them moving to the food early! Will post if any luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

only saw 8 toms,no deer, except on the camera....didn't do Saturday and only sunday afternoon due to the crappy rainy weather, said no to this morning that might have been the best except for the cold temps ....there were deer during the morning day light on the camera when I pulled it before headed back home


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw two bucks and one doe very late yesterday and 6 does and two bucks today.

I was on the phone speaking with fastwater about muzzleloaders when a coyote appeared crossing a field. I told Fastwater to hold on I want to kill this coyote. By the time I put my phone down, opened the window, got the gun up I had to hurry the shot more than I like, he was moving at a steady lope. He stopped just for a second and he was 170 yds, I put both crosshairs on his body and squeezed (yanked) the trigger. He was one jump away from the brush so I wasn't sure. I looked for blood and hair later and there was nada. I think I went right over top of him.

So no deer, 1 coyote and one swing and a miss.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I had just got in the door from hunting yotes this morning when I was talking to *Lundy*.

I hunted over one of the gut piles we had been baiting. No luck. 

Didn't figure I'd have any though cause the neighbor the next ridge over turned his 5 beagles loose at about 7:30 this morning to run unattended
all over the county.  After several talks with him from myself along with other neighbors talking with him, he still turns them loose all during bow and BP season. Keeps them penned up during shotgun.

I really appreciate *Lundy's* knowledge on muzzleloaders and his willingness to share it. I have to take the blame for him missing that yote.  I was bending his ear pretty hard when he saw that yote or I'm sure he would have had another pic. to share with us. 
Apologies, to ya *Lundy*.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saw lots of deer thursday.Over slept friday morning and my encore was on the side of truck and fell on the ground. Got into the woods and a nice doe at 50 yds.I shot and missed.The doe ran 10 yds and stopped. As I reloaded it,she finally ran off.After test firing,it was 10" high. The few of us that hunted friday all saw deer at the 200 acre compound.Only 1 doe friday. Saturday was the rain and didn't see any then or sunday morning-afternoon. We even had 3 drives that yielded zilch. Rain put a hurting on us after friday.Only 1 doe taken by our group.

On my way home yesterday, right across from the Honda plant was 8 deer feeding in the old corn field when it was snowing pretty good. A mile down the road, 3 more feeding.That stretch of highway between Honda and Marysville on st rt 33 is always covered with dead deer or huge bloody spots on the pavement.

No deer but we got to watch the Buckeyes put a hurting on the Tide at Buffalo wildwings in Gallipolis!! Go Bucks!!!


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well it all worked out!! Got in the stand at 330. 430 this buck and a smaller 6 or 8 came trotting in. Gave a 30-35 yard shot. Stumbled about 10 feet and expired! Nice to only sit in the cold for an hour! 9 point with 18" inside spread. 
IMG]http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/61/270946/18223-1420510819.jpg[/IMG]


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Doesn't look like the pic worked. Can't figure it out...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ford guy said:


> Doesn't look like the pic worked. Can't figure it out...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Your missing the left bracket [ in front of the IMG...perhaps you accidentally deleted it?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I just couldn't bring myself to going out and braving those nasty elements for another day of deer hunting. My hunting partner is sick and I won't hunt alone anymore anyway so it didn't matter too much.
Saturday a guy called and offered an invite to go fishing so I took him up on it. We killed the crappie so the weekend wasn't a complete loss.
I may go out a day or 2 yet this season if my partner wants to but if I go I'll probably just hunt yotes. 
If the weather clears up, I'd rather just fish the rest of the year.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Specks from a pond....marina.....? Thru ice...? just curious


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

aquaholic2 said:


> Specks from a pond....marina.....? Thru ice...? just curious



I'll send ya a PM


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Try this again...




















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice Deer ford guy


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a nice buck *ford guy*.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw a turkey, fat squirrel early on Sunday night. About 419 stepped out of blind I was sitting in and saw 3 bucks in a picked corn field behind me one was biggest I have ever seen out past his ears real tall and tips was at a point, nice 8 just to the tips of his ears all deer where on a neighboring property so didn't wanna get nailed with trespassing. Guess they will live till this year


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Good looking deer Ford guy.... Congrats


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Good way to finish muzzleloader season. Congrats


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thats a nice muzzleloader buck. Better go out and buy some lottery tickets. Lucky DOG you!


----------

